# Does your dog stretch a lot?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I swear, I've never seen a dog stretch more than Java. Our old dog Koch would do it every once in awhile during the day, but Java constantly stretches!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Zoey does it all the time.... most of the time when shes in bed with us... a stretch and a yawn right in my face followed by a couple licks on my nose.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My favorite stretch to watch is the "back leg-foot flip"-- they put one back leg way back, flip the foot so the top of it rests on the floor to deepen the stretch, then do the other leg. I see females do this more than males, but not exclusively. 

One of my dogs also uses the stairs to stetch--extending his back legs on the top step, walking is front legs down one or two steps, holding and yawning, before standing on his back legs and walking the rest of the way down.


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine stretch a lot.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

No not really all that much once in the morning and sometimes before our walks, however she does crawl a lot


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella stretches a lot. All day long....


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

yes.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine used to stretch a lot. She has slowed down now, but I notice that if I call her to tell her not to do something she stretches, like she is saying I wasn't doing anything, I swear I was just stretching


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Magwart said:


> My favorite stretch to watch is the "back leg-foot flip"-- they put one back leg way back, flip the foot so the top of it rests on the floor to deepen the stretch, then do the other leg. I see females do this more than males, but not exclusively.
> 
> One of my dogs also uses the stairs to stetch--extending his back legs on the top step, walking is front legs down one or two steps, holding and yawning, before standing on his back legs and walking the rest of the way down.


LOL, my favorite is when Java stretches out her back legs, she almost touches her stomach to the ground and sometimes falls over LOL


----------

